# 12" heat transfer vinyl?



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

After some research, Siser Easy weed seems to be the heat transfer vinyl of choice. However, it only seems to come in 15" wide rolls. My vinyl cutter only supports 12" material.

Is there another brand you guys can recommend that comes in 12" wide rolls?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

you can always cut it down to your desired width with a good sharp blade and a straight edge. and use the 3 " pieces for names and other small text, etc.,


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We have the ability to cut rolls down to fit the size of the cutter before the vinyl ships out.


----------



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

coastalbusiness said:


> We have the ability to cut rolls down to fit the size of the cutter before the vinyl ships out.


Is there any price change with that?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We can do the first custom cut (per roll) for free, but you would have to purchase the entire roll of vinyl.


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

Or cut pieces 12" wide x 15" long....


mfatty500 said:


> you can always cut it down to your desired width with a good sharp blade and a straight edge. and use the 3 " pieces for names and other small text, etc.,


----------



## 2ATee (Dec 10, 2008)

Or, like I did, if you can... I bought 24" width for the Roland Stika and had my husband cut it in half with his shop saw.


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

You can buy it under silhouette but it will be costly. Just cut it down as you use it and you should be fine.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Specialty Graphics Supply will cut a roll for you, no charge.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is Siser as good as Stahls?


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

Both work the same for me and I can get siser local for cheap.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

is siser a good vinyl for eco solvent ink printing or is it just cut vinyl? I need some heat transfer vinyl 24" wide.. I need it to do dark t's..


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

is the siser takes eco solvent ink for heat transfer? I need to do about 36 black T's with motorcycle graphics for a club..


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

I use this with pigment AND eco-solvent....It works very well and is thin. Washes good...cold water turn shirt insideout and low heat or line dry. I have shirts lasting over 25 washings and still looks good.
3197 T-Printz? Solvent Dark Fabric Transfer


----------

